# Own egg but which clinic advice needed!



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I have posted on here before I think but now I have to make a firm decision as time is passing by. I have been hoping for a natural pregnancy but don't think it will happen


I need advice as I have no one to talk to about this other than the people on this site. My partner will just go with whatever I say but no friends have fertiltiy issues to understand my dilema


I have conceived naturally in past so know I am lucky but want a sibling


After getting a copy of my notes from UK clinic I think the issue may be male factor, as well as my age @ 41. DP's sperm was 1% normal forms but last week was 3% so borderline


I have has 1 cycle of ivf which was negative and FET which was negative too. I have tried Clomid but still I success


My UK clinic  have said the way forward is IVF ICSI Array/PGS and embryoscope but I have doubts as feel like to them it's just about business and getting money in...I could be wrong obviously!


I have contacted a couple of clinic abroad and so this is what the suggestions have been


Serum- DP is to take a 40 day course of antibiotics to see if it helps him sperm, he is on day 7!. Penny said our chance of success with IVF is the same as trying naturally so to see if antibiotics help for a little while and then consider donor and to get a fragmentation test done


Reprogenesis - IVF with PICSI and embryoscope


Reprofit - they said we could conceive naturally but due to age then have IVF ICSI possibly PICSI Asap!


I really don't know what to do! Any advice is appreciated


Thanks


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Dilly, 

Did you make a decision?

Calm x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi calm

I think I am going I go reprofit or serum but serum is shut when I need a scan in new year and reprofit is open.nif it fails miserably and I don't respond I have a holiday booked in march to Cyprus so may try and do DE in dogus.


I have non problems going to serum but I am still waiting for reprogenisis to reply to my emails from weeks ago and can't be bothered phoning them again!


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi dilly,

I went with REPROFIT as they answered my emails pretty quickly and ALL my questions!!

Do you already have a child/children? 

It's good you have so many options. 

Calm x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Calm

Yes I have a 4 year old. I had had ivf which didn't work then I got pregnant naturally 4 months later. I had FET using the embryos from the IVF cycle but it didn't work. 

Penny has been good its just the new year opening date that's an issue. I think dogus is probably better for donor egg as they will put 4 in!


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Are you having Donor eggs now?

4!! Wow! That's amazing. Ive not heard of them, are their success rates good?

Calm x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I am using own eggs as too many clinics have said to try with own first

A lady I know has been to dogus and is pregnant with DE @ 49. Which I think is amazing you wouldn't know she is 49. It was her 2nd go 1st ended in an early miscarriage and now she is 12 weeks.

Dogus had had mixed reviews mainly over communication issues but I think it's just more relaxed in Cyprus. I have always got replies off them. Of all the clinics I have looked into i think they all seem to be good

I think you're doing OE too! My view is its worth a try but I think DE is easier on the body!


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

How old are you dilly?

When I had my ultrasound the doc said I had lots of follicles so I hope I have lots of eggs. Will only know when I go in dec. are you hoping for tx by the end of the year?

I think you need to put a signature thingamabob!  

Calm x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm 41! But it's a secret

I have been 38 for a few years now!

My LH and FSH are good amh is crap but ARGC don't bother with amh just FSH so that's good enough for me!


----------



## Lolly2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi ladies just wondering if anyone has had successful ivf abroad?


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Lolly - nobody has replied to you so I will. There are lots of successes from clinics abroad but you would be better off posting in the international section as you will get more responses. I don't know what your circumstances/age etc are but you will see from my sig that I've given up on UK clinics and have come to a clinic abroad for my 3rd go. It really depends what you are looking for

Personally I looked at Dogus, Reprofit and Serum. Reprofit and Serum being my top two choices but its a personal thing  

I'm just coming up to egg collection and wish I'd come here earlier. Not a success story yet but watch this space!


----------



## Lolly2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.. I'm in the process of looking at gennet, there are so many decisions to make but hopefully will al be worth it in the end


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Good Luck Lolly, 

I think there will be a thread for that clinic on here, so you can find other ladies going there.

Calm x


----------

